# best route from Konstanz to innsbruck



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi All

Off to Austria in a day or two. Will be heading down the german side of lake konstance to mutters near Innsbruck. It looks like I can go through Bavaria and over the Fern pass near Fussen or I can take the a14 and a12 motorway to the south of the bottom of lake konstanz which will be slightly quicker but it also involves two tunnels. The pfander tunnel and the perjen tunnel but I can't figure out if these two are an extra charge on top of the vignette. I'm guessing that the fussen route will be nicer but not necessarily so!

Regarding the vignette do you stop at the border and get one there or just stop at the first service station?

Thanks
Barry


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you're not in a rush then why not follow the Alpenstrasse from Lindau across to Garmisch and Krun and then head south to Innsbruck.

http://www.germany.travel/en/leisure-and-recreation/scenic-routes/german-alpine-road.html

http://www.deutsche-alpenstrasse.de/

Vignettes are available as you get close to the border at Garages etc or buy one at the border.

Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Pete. Is there anywhere you haven't been! 

I've driven some of that route before but only as far as fussen and it was stunning. The only slight urgency is to get to an acsi site we have in mins before silly season prices start but it doesn't matter that much. Got plenty of aires and wild spots lined up around the lakes near saltzberg and up in the Tirol but there isn't much choice apart from sites around Innsbruck.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

you could always go via Wank and Zirl


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

my wife tells me there's a site near the zugspitze bahn if you find you're near. Its in ehrwald but it's €15 including shower etc it's in the bordatlas book


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

my wife tells me there's a site near the zugspitze bahn if you find you're near. Its in ehrwald but it's €15 including shower etc it's in the bordatlas book


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

You do not pay for the Pfander Tunnel but you do the other tunnel which is the longest Arlberg is 13.9 km. Perjen is only 2.993 and no charge there. Go to www.toltickets.com and all the charges are on there.

We always go from the Bodensee (Lake Konstanz) by the A14 and A12 autobahn. We do it every year and did it 10 days ago. Would not consider Fussen way or lesswe wer coming down from Stuttgart. [/img]


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks

Currently parked up on a stellplatz off the Fern pass at Heiterwang about 55 miles from Innsbruck.

The clouds have just cleared after a pretty grotty day and it's stunning. Surrounded by huge mountains.


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Austria*

Hi Barry ,

If you get the opportunity if passing through errrrmmm W##k can you post some Piccys of a group of local inhabitants , as I would like to see if they are related to the people i work for :roll:

Regards

Dinger


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sorry Dianet missed your post. Is there a reason why you wouldn't consider the Fussen way as that's the way we have gone.


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

Well we have an 8 metre caravan so therefore a large outfit and we always stick to the Autobahns in Germany and Austria when towing. It is only recently that the road from Nazereith to Obsteig has been widened for use of caravans.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks

Had a wonderful night half way up Fern pass from fussen at hieterwang. Free and surrounded by wonderful mountains. The pass was no worse than a drive through the lake district.


----------

